# Betta Fish in college dorms



## RinTinTin (Jan 23, 2011)

the college I am planning on attending allows you to have a fish. so I thought a Betta would be nice. I would be willing to buy the things necessary to keep my Betta as healthy as possible. I just don't know where I would get it!

what do you think about keeping a Betta in a dorm? doable? bad idea?


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

RinTinTin said:


> the college I am planning on attending allows you to have a fish. so I thought a Betta would be nice. I would be willing to buy the things necessary to keep my Betta as healthy as possible. I just don't know where I would get it!
> 
> what do you think about keeping a Betta in a dorm? doable? bad idea?


Very doable if you can keep up with everything. You can get everything you need at your local pet store. He would do best in a tank for sure. No less than 2.5gal.

Read up on more things before you get one so you know what to do! And good luck!


----------



## RinTinTin (Jan 23, 2011)

ok, cool, thanks for the reply! would I get the Betta at the pet store too?

I will definitely read around. this forum seems to have a wealth of info.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

RinTinTin said:


> ok, cool, thanks for the reply! would I get the Betta at the pet store too?
> 
> I will definitely read around. this forum seems to have a wealth of info.


Yes you can! If you have a Petco near you they have very pretty fish most of the time. They also care for them better, depending on the store location. If you wanna save $ on supplies, Mijers, Walmart (don't get fish there) and Pet Supply Plus are the cheapest. You can also find plenty of things online. If you need any other help just message me. I can send you links of things I have for my 8 bettas. Everyone on here will also be a big help. Its a good place for anything you need to know!:-D


----------



## RinTinTin (Jan 23, 2011)

thats great, thanks! I won't be getting one for a few months at least, so plenty of time to figure out how to best care for my fish when I buy it!

I'm excited now. I will have a little buddy for when I'm at college! 

Edit: what kind of heater should I get? an in water heater, or something else?


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

RinTinTin said:


> thats great, thanks! I won't be getting one for a few months at least, so plenty of time to figure out how to best care for my fish when I buy it!
> 
> I'm excited now. I will have a little buddy for when I'm at college!
> 
> Edit: what kind of heater should I get? an in water heater, or something else?


If your going to do a tank for you betta they make heaters for them by how many watts and gallons. My 10 gallon tanks have 20 gallon heaters. The 10 gallon heaters seem to only get my 10 gallon tanks as warm as 76`F and that just wont do for the bettas so I had to upgrade. The 20's can make your tank nice and warm, but be sure not to make it to much! Mine are set to 80`F. I only had to turn the heater nob about half way to get it to that point. You just have to watch you tank thermometer every hour when you start it to see where it stops.


----------



## IdahoBetta (Dec 9, 2010)

yes keeping a betta (or any fish) at college is doable as long as you know what you are getting into with water changes and the like.

I do recommend checking to see what the maximum tank size allowed by your school and make sure your heater has an automatic shut off (most tank heaters are) as that is a requirement of any electrical heating device at college. Most college towns/cities have pet stores since there are regular non-college people living and working the community.

I am and R.A. at my school so I know college pet policy pretty well and most colleges have similar policies regarding pets.


----------

